# Clever Archery Quotes?



## winn.cody (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm thinking of adding some sort of clever quote to a decal for my car. Anybody have some ideas for a clever, funny, or thought provoking quote related to bow hunting or archery in general? List em off for me fellas.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

The arrow is an extension of your soul.


----------



## WalterJ (Feb 27, 2008)

An adaptation from something for dart players........... Archers are real Bull Shooter.


----------



## droptine06 (Sep 12, 2007)

Used to have this across the windshield of my pickup. "Give 'em the shaft"


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

If I had wanted it in, I would have shot it in.


----------



## winn.cody (Aug 16, 2010)

Give me some more guys. I know you've got more good ones.


----------



## Radman (Sep 19, 2003)

A bad day at the range is better than a good day at work.


----------



## ballison90 (Sep 27, 2010)

goes together like a FOB and a whisker biscuit


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

Not archery related, but if your car is sort of crappy... "Two more payments and it's all mine."


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Are those astronaut pants, cause your _ss looks out of this world!!


Oh archery quotes I dont know any.

BD


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Match your rig to the gig.


----------



## cbmac (May 24, 2006)

One arrow, one life.


----------



## The X Moves (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey diddle, diddle, right in the middle!


----------



## StickM (Jul 31, 2004)

"Pluck Yew!" OK...may not be suitable for public display.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

rear bumper sticker : "If you can read this message, your headlights are perfect for my archery practice"


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

My shop slogan " Our shafts penetrate deeper"


----------



## TozerBGood (Aug 16, 2003)

"will bowhunt 4 food"

or better yet

"will bowhunt for luv"


Also

'Shut Up and Shoot'


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

Aim high and let her fly.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

(my shooting is)Ugly like seein grandma naked


----------



## nbaker (Oct 3, 2007)

Fast is Fine but Accuracy is Final. You need to Learn to be Slow in a Hurry


----------



## lona (Dec 8, 2011)

" When the archer misses the mark, he turns and looks for the fault within himself. Failure to hit the bull's eye is never the fault of the target. To improve your aim -- improve yourself. "


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

$1200.00 bow wont help someone with ten cents of talent!


DB


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

"Teach your kids to hunt,,,and you wont have to hunt your kids"


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

"Catch us if you can". LOL


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

One shot, one kill!


----------



## Steadfast1 (Jul 22, 2010)

With a picture of a broadhead: "A slice of life."


----------



## fyrmann254 (Sep 13, 2008)

"Just pass'in thru"


----------



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> "Teach your kids to hunt,,,and you wont have to hunt your kids"


isn't that the truth.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Better shooting through aggressive spending.


----------



## Geerman (Jan 27, 2011)

Aim small, miss small.


----------



## sgaalswyk (Oct 3, 2009)

Pick a spot


----------



## HUNTMCH (Jan 7, 2010)

'It won't die unless arrows Fly'


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

Fred Bear is my father.


----------



## 10xclean (Dec 6, 2011)

"Compound shooters have deeper penetration"


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

All you need, is one arrow.


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

With Carbon in the air - there is hope.


----------



## optimal_max (Oct 26, 2010)

Just check Dale_B1's post history. It's just a never-ending treasure chest of funny and interesting archery quotes. Reads more like poetry.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*VEGETARIAN, Indian word for bad hunter!*


----------



## Cmcdonald1955 (Aug 11, 2009)

It ain't the bow it's the indian


----------



## Muzzy61 (Oct 22, 2007)

Live at full draw !


----------



## gotmud13613 (Dec 8, 2009)

A slow hit is better than a fast miss

kids who hunt, fish & trap are less likely to mug little old ladies


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I hunt therefore I am


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

push and pull. AIMMMM!!!!!


----------



## Kentucky (Oct 15, 2010)

Have bow will travel


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

if its brown its down...personally i don't care for that one.


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

My bows better than yours!


----------



## j3hunt (Feb 22, 2009)

Genesis 27:3 ... look it up


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Right under a mathews sticker" Yesterdays technology at tomorrows prices"


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

"aim...execute...repeat".
"practice doesn't make perfect...perfect practice makes perfect".
"Amateurs shooters practice till they get it right. Professionals shooters practice until they cannot get it wrong"


----------



## TheArcher645 (Apr 18, 2013)

"You're only as good as your worst shot" -Reo Wilde

"Trust yourself and you cannot miss" -Me


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

Bow hunters have longer shafts.


----------



## wepeet (Dec 16, 2010)

Animal in sight,arrow in flight.


----------



## Tim Snyder (Jan 22, 2011)

Never Hesitate to Penetrete.


----------



## Soul Stealer (Feb 16, 2013)

My bow is tuned for honor role students


----------



## Silent stalk (Mar 19, 2013)

Archers practice to hit bullseyes at a distance. Bowhunters practice to split hairs up close


----------



## Silent stalk (Mar 19, 2013)

Saw this on a shirt one time. It was a picture of a deer pinching one out and it read, Stupid vegetarians, my food poops on your food


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

For the finger shooter...
" I like 3 fingers under"


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

"Let it Fly"
" Nail a Buck"


----------



## buckeye 12 ring (Oct 26, 2009)

Fly straight, fly true.... Fly right through.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monster jimd (Mar 4, 2013)

Silent but violent. Or silent and deadly


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

Bowhunter and proud of it!(for the antis out there)


----------



## mwhitetailfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

Happiness is gut pile


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Bare shafting is for real men!

or

Whisker Biscuits like bare shafts!


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

Shoot low sheriff, they're riding Shetland ponies!


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

lona said:


> " When the archer misses the mark, he turns and looks for the fault within himself. Failure to hit the bull's eye is never the fault of the target. To improve your aim -- improve yourself. "


? i look at my bow :wink:


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

"There are more moving parts in one compound rest than in a truck load of longbows"


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

&[email protected]$%#!!!!!!!!

SCFox


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

Bow money, Bow problems!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a custom bumper sticker that shows a silhouetted bowhunter and modified Decartes quote that says "I hunt, therefore I am"


----------



## Timber Troll (Nov 22, 2008)

The lore of the bow... the flight of the arrow.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Bit of a story goes with this and it might not make a great quote, but; Friend of mine had a video taken of him at our monthly club shoot. He felt studying the tape would help him with some problems he was having. Talked with him a few days after the shoot and he said he had narrowed it down to two problems. Creeping his release and torquing his bow. He sat there a minute then said. "You know, if it wasn't for my left hand and my right hand, I could shoot this damn thing."


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

kerrye said:


> Bit of a story goes with this and it might not make a great quote, but; Friend of mine had a video taken of him at our monthly club shoot. He felt studying the tape would help him with some problems he was having. Talked with him a few days after the shoot and he said he had narrowed it down to two problems. Creeping his release and torquing his bow. He sat there a minute then said. "You know, if it wasn't for my left hand and my right hand, I could shoot this damn thing."


give that man a seegar!!! he's gotta be a bona fide geezer.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

" I love vegetarians, medium rare with a nice cold beer"

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FiremanJeff (Oct 22, 2009)

Pse4me


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Found in the outhouse at my range

"Stance and aim are related to more than just archery...."


----------



## HOYT'n em! (Oct 21, 2011)

P&y only said:


> Right under a mathews sticker" Yesterdays technology at tomorrows prices"


lmao! very clever....hehehehehe


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

"If I die before my wife, I pray she doesn't sell my archery equipment for a I told her I paid for it!"


----------



## Anarchist_Otter (Mar 26, 2013)

Live by the sword, die by the arrow


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

1) Happiness is a well placed arrow 2) Happiness is a bloody arrow 3) Happiness is shooting my bow 4) Shoot Eat Repeat 5) Success is a well placed arrow.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

pick a spot "that's what she said"


sgaalswyk said:


> Pick a spot


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

there might not be a pot of gold at the end of every rainbow but every blood trail leads to a treasure all it's own


----------



## hoytman95 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hoyt stands for Hand Over Your Trophys


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

"Duck or Bleed"


----------



## Bow-bow (Dec 20, 2008)

Slow is smooth,Smooth is fast.


----------



## Prime#1 (Mar 18, 2013)

P&y only said:


> Right under a mathews sticker" Yesterdays technology at tomorrows prices"


I love this one....you just gave me an idea for my bow case.


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

"You can learn more about hunting deer with a bow and arrow in a week than a gun hunter will learn in his entire life"
Fred Bear


http://www.fredbear-online.com/quotes.html


Best there ever was....has been.....or will be....


----------



## shadowalker47 (Dec 30, 2013)

Best Quote ever GET OFF ARCHERYTALK AND GET IN THE WOODS


----------



## steelerhead95 (Aug 27, 2012)

archers see how far away they can hit their target, bowhunters see how close they can get before they shoot


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

the classic Just passin thru


----------



## Crapshot (Oct 18, 2013)

All bowed up! If you have a lift kit on your hybrid truck.

Sweet and bow! If your a chick.

Perhaps you and your girlfriend can use both?


----------



## 3-D BUSTER X (May 31, 2007)

'' grip-n-rip'' 

''out there pin''


----------



## stiffarrow (Jul 13, 2006)

"Bowhunters get more 'tail"


----------



## fresnohunter (Jul 6, 2010)

" Archery is like farting, if you try to force it... It will turn to sheet"


----------



## j0em0z (Feb 19, 2013)

"Hard-up for Bowhunting"







"Vanes, Shaft, and Broadhead"
'Get the Picture"


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

aim small


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

If it was easy ...everybody would be doing it...


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

I love hunting archery spot and stalk... some of my friends and family growing up are gun hunters, and traditionally would hunt baited corn feeders from a ground blind or tree stand. They drive their quads up to the blind, park right next to it, and climb in the stand. During the off season they scout everything in their area using trail cams.

Where I hunt now I walk several miles each time, glassing up the area and looking for critters to kill, then trying to stalk or ambush them. Scouting works pretty much the same way. I sometimes try to change their traffic lanes using salt blocks. It's a lot of work, you put a lot of time into it. So I use this phrase for the people I used to hunt with:

"You can't kill from the couch."


----------



## TheForest (Mar 13, 2017)

swifter than an arrow from a bow 

a strong arm kills but a cunning mind keeps you alive 

May your arrows go swift and far


----------



## playswithstix (Aug 13, 2013)

#ARCHERYMATTERS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Archery insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting the same results. 

[Didn't read through them all so I don't know if someone beat me to this one]


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

There's a place for all God's creatures......right next to the mashed potatoes!


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

KBacon said:


> "Catch us if you can". LOL


your bow limbs?


----------



## fredthefrog (Oct 31, 2011)

"If you can't shoot it in.......throw it in". Not my original, but one I'm very fond of.


----------



## berlinwall20998 (Feb 19, 2019)

30 Best Archery Quotes | Archery Sayings 2019


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

Archery: the zen and art of flinging arrows

Recurves put the arch in archery

He/she is 2 arrows short of a full quiver

Life lesson: aim then shoot

Archery don't nock it till you try it


----------



## scsu28 (Jan 1, 2014)

Better archery through aggressive spending.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

“The History of the Bow and Arrow is the History of Mankind” - Fred Bear.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## syndique1950 (Aug 28, 2010)

a day without archery is a day lived in vane


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

It's not the arrow, it's the Indian :archer:


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

Archers: giving 'em the shaft since before history was recorded.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## carpfisher3 (Dec 17, 2017)

He ain’t your buddy, call it!


----------

